# My Team SC



## jaxxon (Jul 22, 2004)

Despite the extensive corrosion on the underside of the BB shell and around the front derailleur clamp, she looks pretty good for 10 years of service! 

Campy Record, Deda bars and Zipp firecrest 303 tubies! Wonder how Museeuw would have felt after winning the 02 Roubaix on this bike with these wheels?! 

-Andrew


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

nice pic...it's refreshing to not see a garage door for a backdrop.


----------



## f1junkie (Feb 19, 2006)

If only it were a 54cm, it would be my wallpaper.

Nice pic

Dave


----------



## seddo (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice - one of the best alloy frame around I reckon

cheers
Seddo


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Domo Farm Frites Livery. BEST PAINT SCHEME EVER
I have team kits to match
ROWR!


----------

